# EI Index dosing Calculator



## RJordan (9 Feb 2019)

Hi Everyone

I am trying to figure out the dosing based on this calculator.  What I don't understand is  do I need to dose in total 162.5 ml per week  split into 2-4 doses for example 40ml 4 times a week or I need to dose 2-4 times 162.5 ml each per week
Calculator used from : https://barrreport.com/pages/planted-tank-nutrient-dosing-calculator/


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (9 Feb 2019)

That's 162ml 2 to 4 times per week mate if you're aiming for EI levels. The calculation on the right is telling you what the 1x162ml dose is adding to your tank. This would be to reach a weekly target of around 0.5ppm of Iron so you could go 2 or 3 162ml doses in softwater and maybe need the 4 if your water is hard as iron lasts longer in soft acidic water. Please note though TNC lite doesn't contain nitrate or Phosphate so if your tank is moderately lit you may need to also address that.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (9 Feb 2019)

Just to add, if you're running a tank that requires EI levels of Iron dosing it is highly unlikely you won't require additional N and P.


----------



## RJordan (9 Feb 2019)

Thanks  *AverageWhiteBloke** , *
My thank is heavy  planted and I use CO2 injection which is stable @ 25-30 and PH 6.4 - 6.7  . The lights are 3 x 100 W  LED flood lights working on timer 10 hours a day.The problem I have is plants start to get some black algae on leafs. I clean it regularly and some leafs and yellow and now quite right.  I am trying to figure out which is best option. I use to dose C)2 injection and liquid carbon together which I am not sure is wrong or right and if the proportion are correct as I use 100% of max dose of each. I used to dose Iron and Potassium  but had some fish die perhaps not tolerant on these .  I think the Iron dose was around  1 instead the 0.2 as per EI.  The phosphate is 0 I am using Phosguard   for long time and I  stop using it  now to see if any improvements. Use to get 5ppm and more. The aquarium is  heavily stoked  which I think produse enough N for the plants. Ammonia is always 0 . Perhaps I need to use TNC complete instead of THC light ? 

Thanks


----------



## Konsa (9 Feb 2019)

Hi
Co2 with 3x 100w leds over it U need to get some P and N in the  tank.  I will switch to TCN complete
I use to get algae on leaves  (BBA and fuzz)  when I have detritus build up in tank and debris settle on them.Few good cleaning sessions and carefull feeding sorts it out.
Regards Konsa


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (9 Feb 2019)

What Konsa said mate, switch to something with N and P, a tank that size dosing dry salt will be far more cost effective.



RJordan said:


> The problem I have is plants start to get some black algae on leafs



Plants aren't thriving so algae are gaining a foot hold, the yellowing leaves are a sign that you may be low on nitrate so not thriving=algae. You maybe also need to up the Magnesium via epsom salt.



RJordan said:


> I used to dose Iron and Potassium but had some fish die perhaps not tolerant on these .



Will be totally unrelated mate, just one of those coincidences. Plants need quite a lot of potassium and as for iron it's is just a trace so as long as you have some. There is times when iron can convert to a non plant available form which isn't good for fish but I very much doubt that was linked to the fish deaths.



RJordan said:


> I use to dose C)2 injection and liquid carbon together which I am not sure is wrong or right and if the proportion are correct as I use 100% of max dose of each.



Nothing wrong with that.



RJordan said:


> I think the Iron dose was around 1 instead the 0.2 as per EI.



EI is 0.5ppm Iron per week so try and maintain that. 0.2 is the dose you are getting from your 162ml from TNC lite hence it suggesting 2 or 4 times so you get 0.2x3=0.6ppm weekly



RJordan said:


> The phosphate is 0 I am using Phosguard for long time and I stop using it now to see if any improvements.



Yeah stop using that, you need some Phosphate in your life or more importantly your plants do. The 5ppm readings you're getting a probably wrong and once you sort out your Nitrate issues the plants will soon chomp through the phosphate.



RJordan said:


> The aquarium is heavily stoked which I think produse enough N for the plants. Ammonia is always 0 . Perhaps I need to use TNC complete instead of THC light ?



My understanding of this is that it is nigh on impossible to be stocked so much and feed that heavy that in a moderately lit tank like yours is the waste products would be enough to feed your plants unless your fish were crammed in there nose to tail. Plus being heavy stocked also adds lots of organic waste matter to the tank as well as the N and P which is the food for algae so you will need to do larger water changes in a heavy stocked tank which also removes any n and p you salvaged from waste.



RJordan said:


> The lights are 3 x 100 W LED flood lights working on timer 10 hours a day.



I would knock an hour or so off the lighting if you can until you bring things back into balance.


----------



## RJordan (10 Feb 2019)

Thanks guys for all advice. I will change to TNC complete or Seachem Flourish. I never used dry salt but I am looking into this option as well  for more cost effective option.
I will keep it updated for result

Thanks everyone


----------

